# Manes, let's see them!



## grayshell38

This is my 11month old's mane:


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

wish i had a picture, i LOVE long mane


----------



## MuleWrangler

Here's my boy Dusty and his long mane, before I trimmed the ends. His neck is slightly curved to the right in this pic, so it doesn't show as well as it looks in person. (And his winter coat was starting to shed out--he's darker and more dappley now.)


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

both my boys have roached manes! its way too hot in FL to let their thick manes grow out

Petey









Swoop


----------



## lilruffian

*My mare: before & after*

When i bought my arabian mare, Chico (i know it's a boy's name but i just never got around to changing it lol) she had her mane pulled & thinned short for english riding. I personally love long manes so i let it grow out & a year later, here are the results (i've had her for 2 years but the 2nd pic was taken after only a year).
My new mare, Molly had the same thing done to her mane so i can't wait for her's to grow out as well!


----------



## nrhareiner




----------



## horsea

I love my horses with long manes


----------



## equiniphile

My Thoroughbreds have pulled manes:










My Paso Fino has a natural mane that I've been growing out with MTG:










As does my mini mare...










Sunny's is wimpy hehe, but I don't have any pics of it.

I personally like the 'do's on my little 15lb mini newborn (pinto) and my 10wk old mini colt 


























:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damnedEvans

Some manes :lol:
1. Calin's long mane. It's not super healthy but it's beautiful. 
















2. Danut
















3. Rita








4. Gin


----------



## corinowalk

Nicos is thick towards his ears and thin towards his withers. 
Kinda pathetic but it would look worse if it was trimmed!


----------



## justinebee

*RE::*

Shawnee's is short and poofy! haha


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Shads mane is usually hogged, though there was a time last year when i let it grow out as i wasnt showing him, was cool to see with with a mane!

Best pics i have


----------



## StandingOvation

Gorgeous manes, everyone! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Azale1

This was my old horse's mane. I don't have any of my new horse's yet. Will hopefully have some soon.


----------



## Amir

This is after I combed it after a bath. I've never taken scissors to it unless I've been doing his bridle path. It was also a few months ago and it's grown a fair bit since then as well. I'm just slack and haven't uploaded new photos...


----------



## dressagexlee

We roached Otis' mane - he's a bad lad who likes to roll, and since he's not doing any showing anytime soon, we roached it. I think he looks like a {dirty and fat} lippinzanner; a bath is next on the list.









Toby rubbed a huge protion of his mane out - it used to be really long and ugly. We roached his, as well. It's grown out a bit since then.


----------



## Gidget

I'm going for the zebra look so I roached Gidget's mane. I love it. I still comb through it though  keeps dust from building up.


----------



## paintluver

Here is my gelding's mane
















Here is my mare's mane- She had huge mats in her mane when I bought her, so it is now short.


----------



## ilovesonya

I recently had to cut Sonya's mane after a little foal who shall remain nameless decided to chew part of her Mommy's mane off. 
Trimmed it so the section isn't as noticeable, as it wasn't chewed all the way to the roots, thank goodness!

Here it is before the little brat got a hold of it:


















And after I trimmed it:


















I don't really like it as short as it is, but it will grow. Not too worried about that. MTG is doing it's job!

And my 3 month olds mane. I don't really have any good pictures. I will have to get some!


----------



## paintluver

^I actually really like how Sonya's mane is short, but that is just my opinion, lol!


----------



## Skutterbotch

The gypsies I work with have crazy manes, they drive me nuts! But are quite pretty


----------



## AnnaLover

My mare's mane is still in the process of growing out.. She rubbed it off in her previous home.

I aiming to get it somewhere around the length of the OP mare :twisted: (pschh in my dreams!)

please excuse the mess in the background!


----------



## ilovesonya

paintluver said:


> ^I actually really like how Sonya's mane is short, but that is just my opinion, lol!



Thank you! I am kind of starting to like it now that it has grow out a little and doesn't look like it has been just cut.
I may have to cut it off next year when I am showing her, but I can try bobbling it when it is longer, I don't mind. I like it more when it is long, because it is such a different colour with her body, and you can really see it when it is long.


----------



## justinebee

ilovesonya said:


> Thank you! I am kind of starting to like it now that it has grow out a little and doesn't look like it has been just cut.
> I may have to cut it off next year when I am showing her, but I can try bobbling it when it is longer, I don't mind. I like it more when it is long, because it is such a different colour with her body, and you can really see it when it is long.


haha i'm exactly opposite! i love how manes/tails look just after they've been cut. it looks so clean


----------



## squeak351

justinebee I am the same way. On some horse long manes looked great but others... I think short manes look best. That's just my opinion of course  

You can see both my girls manes in my avatar pic. They have grown out a bit now but I've been waiting to really "clean" them up until after I moved them. (moved them today, they are home and grazing in their new pasture, which is my backyard : ) )


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

This is my QH mare's mane


----------



## smrobs

Wow, my horses are hairy LOL. None of them get any special treatment or care to keep them long except brushing out the knots if they get started.


John:









Denny: His is kinda short-ish and poofy.









Dobe: He is one of my Mustangs .









Jesse:









Koda: His is crazy long and so thick that I am seriously considering roaching the silly thing (if his neck was prettier). He had a patch growing out that he had rubbed out.









Pokey: his is kinda dinky, like Denny's









Bessie: Please forgive her poor fugly head LOL.









Nester: his is pretty skimpy too.









Jet: he had a really nice, flowy mane.









Flash: his mane is kinda old (same as him LOL)









Rafe: His is thick and poofy but it looks like it is going to be super long when he grows up.


----------



## StandingOvation

Jet's mane looks so nice and silky! Gorgeous!


----------



## mom2pride

Not the best one I have, but shows how long it is...she needs some pulling and trimming done though...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

fury has a thin shortish mane.. i have started keeping it braided and since i got her it seems to have grown a bit 
this is when i first got her home
its grown a good 2-3 inches or so since then 








newer pic but yu cant really tell the length in it


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

oops sorry bout the stretch :/


----------



## Rowzy

Gypsy used to have a nice, long mane and its always been pretty thick. It was even longer then it looks in this picture, but the dark background makes it hard to see.









But then she went and rubbed it out. It seems like she keeps rubbing out the same spot so 2 years later and it looks like this... I'm thinking of trimming it all to the short length, because I think its kind of cute on her, but I can't bring myself to cut off all that hair.










And Roma winter 2008. It was a few inches shorter when I got him summer 2008. His mane is pretty thin









And earlier this week. Again, its longer then it looks, but you cant see the ends because they are so thin and white.


----------



## GraciesMom

Roma has one super long hai, I see. You can see it barely on his 'chest' where the blue fence and his body meet.


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

Roma is really cute! But in the picture in winter 2008, his eye looks like it's completely white, I guess because he's looking down, lol. Freaked me out for a bit!
And great manes, everybody!


----------



## lilkitty90

this is Carmen our QH her mane is decently length. but she has a dinky mane and yes lol some how she managed to get her halter over her ear but we fixed it!
















this is adelaide. and she has a pretty decent mane for a 3 yr old!








this is the little pinto pony we rescued. the first picture is when we first got him. and the 2nd is a more recent one. we decided the knots were so bad. just to go ahead and roach it off!
















this is our 4 month almost 5 month old colt's mane. i can't really tell if his will be long and lucious yet or not lol 








and this is my mustang baby, she has the longest mane of all. and we don't do a thing to it! i love how easy it stays long and thick, i think i'd go cry if she rubbed it out lol


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

I absolutely *LOVE* Adelaide! And the pinto pony's mane looks adorable roached :smile:. All your horses (and their manes) are beautiful.


----------



## lilkitty90

we actually found adelaide at a horse auction believe it or not. with only 30 days of training. AND she was perfect for the kids to ride with only the 30 days of training. she is an amazing horse!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

Wow! She is amazing. She's really, really beautiful, too. I'm a sucker for paints and pintos! :lol:


----------



## Unwoven

Heres my boys!~


----------



## Santa

This is Malachy's mane, very thick despite foalie's attempts to pull and thin it for him.

















And his tail to match;


----------



## Rodeo Pro

His mane is bad because it gets chewed off by Princess & a few other horses . It sticks strait up but I tried to band it down (didn't work very good)


----------



## ilovesonya

At least his lack of mane doesn't affect his showing! Congrats on the 1st place!


----------



## Domino13011

This is maybe a few months after I got him, so it haden't grown very much

















And these pictures are from just a few days ago Its been maybe about a year and a half


----------



## Rodeo Pro

Thanks! He's a really good boy! He won all around in western, english (including jumping) and rodeo that day!


----------



## MNRescue

Cinni =)

First picture was her a few days ago.
Second picture was her when I got her.


----------



## MNRescue

Ooh! And Diablo
How could I forget. lol


----------



## CharliGirl

Patches:

















He keeps rubbing out the section of his mane where it switches from black to white hair...maybe roach him? :/

Scotch:

















Poor Scotch before he rubbed his beautiful forelock off last winter. It is about 4 inches long now, but hopefully it will catch up soon. I have never cut his mane except for a bridle path.



















Kubie:

















His mane is VERY thin, but it seems to be getting longer. Quite the feat for an elderly appaloosa!


----------



## masatisan

Caleb's mane hasn't changed much since I got him,
Two summers ago, before he was mine:









Last summer, my first summer with him:









This summer, our second summer together:









Its roughly 10-11" at the top/forelock and about 21" at the longest point, it looks a lot shorter than it is because he has a fat Percheron neck. In the first picture he was actually fit and he was stretching his neck, so his mane looks longer.

But Caleb's mane is weak compared to Paulo's he has a beautiful mane. very wiry though.


----------



## ShezaFlashofGold

This is my Filly Serenity, she has a beautiful, thick mane and tail, not like her momma that is for sure. Her momma had the typical Appaloosa mane and tail, I got lucky with Serenity:










Here is a pic from last year:










Here is a pic of her momma, I owned he for 5 years and NEVER cut her hair, it just didn't grow!


----------



## Mickey4793

Rockin' the Mohawk :]


----------



## Count Jackula

Jack's earlier this spring










and now










A mini shetland I met the other week










a friend's mares and foal



















and a coloured cob I saw at Royal Windsor Horse Show :shock:



















and Gypsy (on the right) my former loany pony coming second at a show last summer


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

As fact that I am on my iPad and the stupid thing won't let me post photos, I can't give you guys evidence, but my horses mane is almost three feet long! The thing is my horse is only 3. His daddy's mane drags but I'm not sure if I want to let drummer's get that long. Although if my horse had a short stringy mane, I would love him just the same 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeySoulSister

You guys make me jelous, my horse doesn't have much mane.


----------



## wildberryxX3

My boy Doc's pathetic little mane.  








His old trainer cut it probably 5 or 6 years ago and it hasn't grown out much since! Any idea's on how to make it grow? Or do you think he's just a lost cause? Lol!



This is Dex, a mini at the barn Doc is at.  I LOVE his mane!










And lastly, Andora. She's got the best mane in the barn! She's a spotted draft horse. I can't find a good picture of it, but when it's all to the same side it's Beautiful! It reaches her shoulder!


----------



## Jessabel

Here's Norman's:


















And Victor's. I keep his trimmed.


----------



## StandingOvation

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> As fact that I am on my iPad and the stupid thing won't let me post photos, I can't give you guys evidence, but my horses mane is almost three feet long! The thing is my horse is only 3. His daddy's mane drags but I'm not sure if I want to let drummer's get that long. Although if my horse had a short stringy mane, I would love him just the same
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wait, three feet? Please post pictures as soon as possible. That sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

Cricket's mane is my pride and joy!




















These are from winter, after she rolled... It's much more shiny now. 

Lovely manes, guys!


----------



## dee

I'm game.

Here is my girl, Dancer (avatar). Her mane grows so wonky it's not funny. It splits right down the middle these days - half on one side of her neck and half on the other, so no matter which side you stand on, you see thick full mane. Sorry the pic is so bad, my PC died and all her good pix are on that hard drive...









This is her filly's little baby mane. I hope it come in as thick and pretty as her momma's!









Now THIS is a mane! This is Peppy - a Paso Fino stallion owned by a friend. If my mare were registered, or at least not so fugly!









This is my grandson riding a Paso Fino gelding that belonged to the same friend. (No critiquing his riding - he's only been on a horse a couple of times and was totally clueless, but Tokie (the horse) was an angel!) Tokie was sold to a man for quite a price, because he saw the video of how gentle Tokie is with the grandkids riding him. You'd never guess that Tokie, who is 13 years old, was only gelded a few months ago!


----------



## Azale1

I'm working on getting my girl's mane growing longer. Would provide pics but at the moment it is all banded up and isn't due to come down for another month.


----------



## horseluver50

Lena has a naturally short and thin mane and tail 
I only ever trim it when she needs the dead ends cut off, but I only remove like a mm or two when I do trim it.
I have owned her for 7 months and it`s grown about a cm since I bought her..  lol.


----------



## redrooster

Buster (Appy pony to the right):








Dusty (I personally don't think hers is that great, but a lot of people do):








Our old man, Mac (he's 31!):








Our wooly rescue horse Roany:


----------



## CCH

This is a crappy cell phone photo of Navajo's mane still a little damp before I trimmed about 8 inches of wispy ends off. It is down to his knees, lower if he holds his head level with his withers. For fun we measured it and it is nearly 4ft long. (note his extra *happy* expression - poor guy gets so bored with grooming. I think sometimes he goes to his imaginary all-you-can-eat pasture buffet to get through the torture of having to look pretty)


----------



## csimkunas6

Rodeo's was pulled and banded right before I got him....








Here it is now...









Its grown a quite a bit, considering its only been 2 months 
I think Ill let it grow out, see if I like it longer, and if not, pull it


----------



## SidMit

Holy cow! 4ft long!

Oh, and I love his grump face.


----------



## CecilliaB

She lives in braids so I have hardly any photos with Sonata's down. She has a new layer growing in on top and bottom so I'm not sure how it's gonna turn out....it's super thick though.

2swbg by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Aidans is roached, not much to show


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Wow some beautiful manes here and CCH That is amazing! Beautiful. My horse's mane was always bleh, I did what I could to try and get it to grow out for 5+ years ever sense I got him and all I got was bleh :








^^ That image is actually more flattering of his huge head. o.0

So I decided to roach it. I always loved horses with roached manes, but never had the nerve to do it until about a month ago. I wanted to start doing jumpers and eventing, and really didn't want to braid. >_<










And here it is after it grew out a little, a month later. I want it to grow hopefully another inch in the middle and I'll maybe shape it a bit. 









^^He was tired and a little frustrated with my bath and picture taking while food was in his pen. So he looks like crap here. I swear he doesn't look like such an old nag normally.


----------



## cfralic

Wow after looking at all these pictures I think my future horse will have to have a wonderful long mane!


----------



## Poseidon

CCH said:


> This is a crappy cell phone photo of Navajo's mane still a little damp before I trimmed about 8 inches of wispy ends off. It is down to his knees, lower if he holds his head level with his withers. For fun we measured it and it is nearly 4ft long. (note his extra *happy* expression - poor guy gets so bored with grooming. I think sometimes he goes to his imaginary all-you-can-eat pasture buffet to get through the torture of having to look pretty)


Way to upstage everyone, jerk.  Nav is stunning, regardless of how enthused he is about being groomed.


----------



## WoodvillePark

Here is Archie! 

The First picture is of his forelock.

The sencond Picture is the best on I have of his mane. He is the one is the sky blue saddle cloth.


----------



## drafts4ever

My two girls. Right now it hangs right bellow both their necks. I don't have a straight on picture of Caleigh's Clydesdales mane. I should have taken one today when I went out to talk with the vet. This is the most recent decent mane picture that was taken last year. It's about 3-4 inches longer now. 
Legacy's my vanner mare is recent. It was from the show this past weekend. She cleaned up in her halter Utility class. The judges LOVED her. She has rubbed out the middle of the black section on her blanket:? so now that the weather has warmed up I've pulled her blanket. 


And Nav is GORGEOUS!!! Love that mane! and the grumpy grrr face.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

*I've never cut Sienna's mane*

Not even a bridle path.


----------



## bellagris

I need to get a better photo of her mane, but here are a couple:


----------



## Gallop On

I love long manes so I am in the process of growing my Arabs mane out, it my not be super long but it is SUPER thick! Picture 7 of 9 from More photos of my Arab xD Its quite annoying since its so thick I cant do much braiding with it without it looking weird... Lol sorry, its a hard picture to see his mane on, but I dont have any other ones.


----------



## EventingDeva

Devas mane is super silky, thick, and about halfway to the bottom of her neck. However I have decided to pull her mane because I think it will look a bit more classy with eventing. Personally I like short manes or really long manes. Also, it's Florida, so short mane it is. Though she not very happy with the pulling process*takes out twitch*:twisted: Seriously though I'd only pull a few hairs at a time and she'd be slaming me into the walls. So now she goes through some serious groundwork and yes the twitch which relaxes her very much. Ill take some pics later of her with her pulled mane.
















And a few of Brandy who has a VERY thick mane. However it doesnt not grow longer than the bottom of her neck as she does not live in braids.


----------



## EventingDeva

Oh and the bay at the bottom is a filly my trainer bred from her arabian mare.


----------



## jody111

I love short manes on sport horses - I think it suits them but wow some of these manes are gorgeous (the long ones)

Both my horses are sport horses and regually plaited etc so they have short manes

Prada: 

(and this is long for her)



















Kazz

She went from this as a baby:










to this taken the other day (She was broken in jan this year - is only 4)


----------



## shelleyb

My Auntie's Stallion - Jack the lad - has the most amazing mane i have ever seen he is stunning! 14hh Welsh D 6yrs - enjoy


----------



## shelleyb

Rest in Peace Lucy Locket :'(


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

here are cooper and jack 1st the are both 3 years old jacks winning because cooper rubbed his out so he got it roached off and started again. and chester! this pic doesnt do his mane justice!


----------



## YoungCowgirl

Phantoms last winter








Embers:








Mia's

















Lilly's
















Joey's









Max 









Some of his mane is on the other side in this pic








Marit (to light of a pic)








Kasha lol









Luna









Snowman









There's many more horses here but Im tired of searching up pics lol


----------



## To ride the sky

I absolutely love Flirt's mane!


----------



## YoungCowgirl

To ride the sky said:


> I absolutely love Flirt's mane!


 
Me too


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

corkies mane used to be pretty long, but part of it got rubbed out this winter from his neck rug 
& his forelock was down to his muzzle until he decided he enjoyed standing head first in the bushes & used to come in from the field with a unicorn horn because of the burrs.... dopey pony lol 

& flashes used to be hogged/roached whatever you want to call it.
but its all grown out now


----------



## momo3boys

I thought Jacoby's mane was at least decent until I saw some of these! Personally I like his coloring, the red highlights. Forgive the VERY sunbleached black horse...

Luna's is pretty thick and unmanageable, but pretty.


----------



## Beauseant

I don't like the look of the really long manes personally, but neither do I care for the really short ones either....so we keep our horses manes in between. Short enough to look well groomed, but long enough to do stuff with in the summer:

Epona






















Beauseant


----------



## reiningchic11

I'm on my iPod so I can't post and pictures but my mini has a mane that goes down to him knees and about three inches of his tail dragged on the ground when I first got him  I also have a buckskin mare who's mane is halfway down her shoulder. My other two horses have their manes pulled 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley

I love my horses mane and tail!
The day we got him:
















2010 & 2011:












































The palomino is my Mum's horse.


----------



## Tessa T

This is Jazz's mane. He's my new rescue so excuse the skinny. He looks SO much better than when we got him. He has an incredibly long gorgeous mane for any Thoroughbred I've seen. (= He looks so bored because I spent a good 45 minutes grooming him this morning.Haha I'll have to get a good picture of Judah's mane too, its epic. Lol


----------



## BarnQueen

Not long, but lovely 

This is Vagabund!!


----------



## atreyu917

BarnQueen said:


> Not long, but lovely
> 
> This is Vagabund!!


Quite possibly the most ridiculously adorable haircut....ever


----------



## CecilliaB

Seriously.....that is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## aspin231

BarnQueen- I have always wanted a fjord, now more-so than ever. JEALOUS!


----------



## Allison C

BarnQueen - AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is the coolest thing I have ever seen


----------



## BarnQueen

Thanks guys  I like it when my boy looks sharp and loved


----------



## xdamarisandsx

I loove how long manes look, but wouldn't be able to stand it if damaris had one!
Being a Hanoverian, the long mane thing just doesn't suit her... it would be a pain to blobble, and get stuck in her mane over fences. I'll hopefully post pictures soon


----------



## Jessabel

BarnQueen: That is AWESOME! 

Norm has a decent mane, as long as he doesn't rub it to death. He's famous for that. We had to cut it twice because of it. The little schmuck. He better keep it nice this time around. :twisted:










And I keep Vic's trimmed rather short because he looks like an orphan if it's left natural. Plus it brings out his pretty neck. I like my ponies to look well maintained. =3


----------



## dullylover

dully as a 2yr







now


----------



## SAsamone

Tessa T said:


> This is Jazz's mane. He's my new rescue so excuse the skinny. He looks SO much better than when we got him. He has an incredibly long gorgeous mane for any Thoroughbred I've seen. (= He looks so bored because I spent a good 45 minutes grooming him this morning.Haha I'll have to get a good picture of Judah's mane too, its epic. Lol


He looks JUST like my Texas. he's also a rescue TB and he has the long mane like that. I thought the same thing as you, I have NEVER seen TB's with such long manes.


----------



## mom2pride

My mare's mane...pretty boring...Lol!


----------



## NdAppy

My son's POA mare's poofy mane. >.<



























It was quite windy that day. She has a really fine texture to her mane though. A lot like human hair in texture.


----------



## midnighthighway

Ohmy.. I really need to get new photos.. the same ones get boring after a while 
velvety: 









Rio:


----------



## huntingwithleo

i keep pulled manes and blount cut tails


----------



## SAsamone

All I can say to that paint is....WOW :shock:


----------



## HorseyyGal

all these horses (and their manes!) are pretty darn gorgous


----------



## waresbear

Since I show english & western, I have to braid & band. Oh yeah & the joy of shortening & pulling the mane in the spring b4 show season, a chore & 1/2. I always said there should some sort of surgical velco implant, put on a long mane with fly repellent when he is out pasture, a banded one for western classes, a braided one for english classes and neon, flashing one for night riding!


----------



## atreyu917

SAsamone said:


> All I can say to that paint is....WOW :shock:


I second this!!!!


----------



## Equilove

^ Now I see why people think my mare looks like a Paso... at first glance I thought this was my Savanna! LOL

Savanna's mane is in need of some TLC, but I think once I start conditioning it and keeping it braided it will look healthier and less whispy. I love it though - it really gives her character I think


----------



## SevenAteNine

Here's Juliet's last winter before I pulled it! It was lovely but it got so gross when she sweated.








Here it is when I pulled it in the spring. Sorry I don't have a close up. :/ But I think it looks cute on her.


----------



## bellagris

I posted a picture awhile ago of Sables mane, but it wasn't a very good one and i only just got a decent one this past week at our first show.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Manes! Yea : ) 
























Hers was roached when I first got her (avatar) I've had her over a year.


----------



## Equilove

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> here are cooper and jack 1st the are both 3 years old jacks winning because cooper rubbed his out so he got it roached off and started again. and chester! this pic doesnt do his mane justice!


What type of horse are they? Morgans?


----------



## MIEventer

This has to be, the best mane design/cut I have ever seen! I LOVE IT!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

this is my girl jubee her mane was half way on her neck when i met her and is now to the bottom of her neck but since i almost always keep her braided these are the best i have 
about 2 months after i met her 








and about 4 1/2 months unbraided(looks shorter cause its so wavy/curly) and braided(newer)


----------

